# κατοπτρίζω ή αντικατοπτρίζω;



## unique (Oct 25, 2011)

Οι δύο πολιτισμοί κατοπτρίζουν τη σύνθεση του γεωργικού και του κτηνοτροφικού πληθυσμού της χαλκοκρατίας


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2011)

*αντικατοπτρίζω* [andikatoptrízo] *-ομαι *P2.1 *:* *1α.*(σπάν.) καθρεφτίζω. *β. *(παθ.) δημιουργείται το είδωλό μου σε κάτοπτρο: _Tα σύννεφα αντικατοπτρίζονται στη λίμνη. _*2. *(μτφ.) φανερώνω κτ. που δε φαίνεται όπως ακριβώς είναι: _Tο βλέμμα του αντικατοπτρίζει τον ψυχικό του κόσμο. _ [λόγ.: 1: _αντι- κατοπτρίζω· _2: σημδ. γαλλ. refléter]

*κατοπτρίζω* [katoptrízo] *-ομαι *P2.1 *:* (λόγ.) καθρεφτίζω. [λόγ. < ελνστ. _κατοπτρίζω_] 

Παρά το γεγονός ότι στην κυριολεξία τους οι δύο λέξεις είναι συνώνυμες, στη μεταφορική χρήση φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο το "αντικατοπτρίζω". Εγώ πάντως θα επέλεγα αυτόματα αυτό. Το "κατοπτρίζω" θεωρώ ότι είναι απλώς η καθαρευουσιάνικη μορφή του "καθρεφτίζω", ενώ το "αντικατοπτρίζω" είναι παγιωμένο και στην καθημερινή γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ. Με το _αντικατοπτρίζω_ δεν κοντοστέκεται καθόλου ο αναγνώστης σου, αν και μια χαρά μπορούμε να βάλουμε το _κατοπτρίζω_ με μεταφορική σημασία. (Απορία: Τι σημαίνει εδώ η «σύνθεση»;)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Oct 25, 2011)

Εδώ δεν κολλάει και το νήμα για το αντιδιαμετρικός για το οποίο υπήρχαν διαφωνίες;


----------



## unique (Oct 26, 2011)

"σύνθεση" εδώ σημαίνει ότι αυτοί οι πολιτισμοί ήταν γεωργοκτηνοτροφικοί. 
Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!


----------

